# Prochlorperazine dosage



## Starry34 (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi,

I am currently taking 2 x 5 mg tablets of prochlorperazine 3 times a day (30mg a day).  Could you tell me if this dosage is okay to take into the second trimester.  I am currently 13+2 and have been on this dose since 9 weeks when i was admitted to hospital with hyperemesis.

Thank you


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Do you still need it?
What does the obstetrician say?

Many people do need it all the way through.

It can cause problems in the baby in the third trimester.

I can't really give you a detailed answer as I do not have the reference sources I need at home.

If you want a detailed answer tailored for you I suggest you contact the medicines information pharmacist at your local hospital and they can do a detailed search of latest data and provide you with a letter that stays on your file til the baby is 21 years old. They can also pass on information about your outcomes to the people who collect data on exposed pregnancies to the people who collect the data on all drugs in pregnancy to help others.


----------

